# Islamarine lithium 17'10"



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

I think morejohn originally designed that as the Element skiff, although they did not use much of the design. Here is the blog post where he talks about it:

http://chrismorejohn.blogspot.com/2016/12/analyzing-today-technical-flats-skiff.html

Here is his other blog with lots of pictures of Hull #1
https://hogfishdesign.wordpress.com/2016/11/04/litihum-hull-1-being-built/

Here are some pictures....lots more on the hogfish blog


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Any new info in the Element? Been pretty quiet on that front


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Last I heard they were working on the running surface and testing. I don't think I ever saw any pictures of a cap mold or any other major headway.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Less deadrise and taller, more vertical sides at the transom than the prototype Tom G started. I'm plus/minus on that. But appears to have a much more functional spray rail. Very interested to see how this turns out.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

WillW said:


> Any new info in the Element? Been pretty quiet on that front


Both the Element and the Chittum Legacy don't seem to be exactly flying out the door.

The super premium market is pretty much owned by HB and less so Egret. Both of these skiffs enjoy a very high degree of brand loyalty; penetrating that segment is a tall order.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

one will need Xanax w/ the sticker price


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

topnative2 said:


> one will need Xanax w/ the sticker price


Exactly, and people thing HB are expensive???? I saw a USED Chittum Legacy for 70k the other day...


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

What happened to the other lithium thread that linked to chris morejohns blog last night?

It was a good read.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Look at the second post. I linked to both of his blogs.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

After reading the Morejohn blog, it seems the Gordon boat is called the _Element_ and the original skiff Morejohn designed is being called the _Lithium_ and will be built by a group of guys in Islamorada lead by Geneo Baker and rigged by Brian at Islamarine.

What a great time to be a shopper with a bunch of new, innovative skiffs to choose from. You have the Chittum Snake Bight, East Cape EVO x, Cayo 18, Morejohn Lithium and Gordon Element to pick from...should be interesting.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Yea, I think the Element = Islamorada Boatworks (they mostly make bay boats afaik) and this Lithium is by the guys at Islamarine who do all the skiff repair. Pretty sure it's 2 diff companies but sure someone can chime in and clarify.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Definitely two different companies. I read Morejon's blog. VERY informative, but there's a couple things I scratched my head about. But everyone has an opinion.


----------



## sugarloafer (Jul 18, 2017)

The Element was originally a Chris Morejohn design for Tom Gordon of Islamorada Boatworks.....right off, he changed the design to the point it's an entirely different boat.....the prototype 'Element' is not being worked on at all currently.
Chris changed his original design 2 more times, the last called 'Lithium' [3rd design so 3rd element on the periodic table]

Geno and the guys at Matecumbe Skiffwerks [Brian from Islamarine and Eric from S and S Marine] are building the Lithium in every configuration from skinnied out-no-hatches-tiller-lodge model [low cost]......to full tilt 5 hatches, console/floor pan,livewell.

The boat is extremely light, poles straight but spins easily and quietly even going aft [BIG round transom corners], sits across the wind, fishes in 6" no BS.


----------



## sugarloafer (Jul 18, 2017)

I must add that I am told the simple lithium 'lodge' model will be under 25K$ boat motor and trailer.....not bad for a state of the art cored technical skiff.
the guides in Islamorada are all over the lithium. No one's poling an Egret around all day every day. While the have they're place they are more of a mini-bay boat. Draft and weight are more there than advertised.
That's the BIG lie in the skiff world, weight and draft.
The Lithium is the next big evolution in technical skiff design by the guy that's advanced the concept more than anyone.....Chris Morejohn.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wish Chris would do something to make those huge spray rails bit more pleasing to the eye...especially where they transition into the stern end.


----------

